# Hunters for the hungry not happy



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe these people would prefer starvation. I guess they think they are better than us. What happened to dignity? Did it die along with common sense? I seriously think the average American is intellectually challenged. Is that political correct enough saying it that way? :******:



> Deer meat is not permitted to be served in a shelter, restaurant or any other public eating establishment in Louisiana," said a Health Dept. official in an email to Fox News. "While we applaud the good intentions of the hunters who donated this meat, we must protect the people who eat at the Rescue Mission, and we cannot allow a potentially serious health threat to endanger the public."
> 
> That statement set off a firestorm among hunters and lawmakers who called it outrageous and insulting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If they are too proud to eat deer meat, they should be too proud to be unemployed. Get a job and feed yourself, or shut up and eat! Stupid people make me sick!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It sounds like that person from the health dept. needs to go a solid week without food then asked if they would like some deer meat. I am sure that would change their tune. I am sure the ones getting the food are happy.

Chuck Norris likes long walks on the beach, Barry White music, Harlequin romance novels, songbirds, rainbows, and quiet time with his lady&#8230;just before he roundhouse kicks her in the face.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Those donations allow for hundreds or thousands of meals to be served that the shelters do not have a budget for. There WILL NOT be any replacement for that meat... it will just mean less meals or fewer served................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should have posted the entire story, and now I can't find it. Anyway, these people didn't think deer meat was safe for animals either so they had the people who disposed of it pour Clorox all over it. What do they think coyotes and wolves like to eat?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The sad part is that you could put a pound of deer meat and a pound of grocery store beef out on the counter for a day, cook them both up and have less chance of getting sick off the deer than the burger............................

I'm eating more deer than I ever have in my life because the quality of most store bought beef is so bad sometimes it is barely etible...................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like Elvis common sense has left the building. A couple of years ago I was waiting for an oil change and telling a guy about the deer I shot the night before with a bow. After explaining it was archery the first thing out of his mouth was "aren't you afraid of lead in the meat"? Like the country western song "here's your sign".


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Common sence still exists but it is so rare it is now considered a super power.

Chuck Norris can cook minute rice in 30 seconds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Like Elvis common sense has left the building. A couple of years ago I was waiting for an oil change and telling a guy about the deer I shot the night before with a bow. After explaining it was archery the first thing out of his mouth was "aren't you afraid of lead in the meat"? Like the country western song "here's your sign".


Well don't they make leaded arrows? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe they should also ban the food shelf from serving cookies and brownies for dessert. Most of those products have past there expiration date. Oh and they also cause people to be fat. And on and on and on . Next thing we will here from these yahoos is you can only wipe your as$ with one piece of one ply TP do to there maybe be a splinter in the tissue !!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One piece of only ply TP was Sheryl Crows idea. Remember that dumb statement from her?

Oh, and Bloomberg now is telling the pizza places in New York that they can no longer give away those big two litter sodas with their pizza. The world has gone nuts. It cost way to much to lock up the nut jobs when they are more than 50% of the population. I think were going to have to go back to castles because it's cheaper for the sane to lock themselves behind protective moats and draw bridges for the night.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We as humans need to get back to a natural selective type of world.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This just floors me. Gotta save smokers from cigarettes, gotta save hungry people from eating deer meat, gotta save fat people from too much soda and Mc Donald's, gotta save law abiding citizens from evil guns........when will the stupid people just go away and leave the rest of us alone???

Is etible one of those fancy french cooking terms? :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why don't we feed the starving people hay burners? That would be very cheap. About 80% of the hay burners out there could be hauled in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> We as humans need to get back to a natural selective type of world.


The only thing stopping us from that is welfare. If not for that the lazy slobs would be dead already, or working. I think dead.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

True, I also think a large majority would be dead, and that is fine be me.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> ........when will the stupid people just go away and leave the rest of us alone???


I am afraid they will never go away - and they have the right to vote - now we get to live with the results.

There are now more of these type of people than there is normal hard working people paying taxes. :x


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> The only thing stopping us from that is welfare.


Yea, and speaking of that, it looks like the toads that turned down a 17% or some thing like that, raise because it wasn't enough, will now get unemployment benefits!!! How does that work? You turn down a big raise, and refuse to work, but you get unemployment? What a JOKE!!!! uke:

liljoe, I am afraid you are correct! Just saw a caption the other day that showed there are some thing like 15 states(ND and MT were not on the list) that had more people sucking on the welfare teat than they had gainfully employed and being useful members of society.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you refering to the ACSC employee's?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Like Elvis common sense has left the building. A couple of years ago I was waiting for an oil change and telling a guy about the deer I shot the night before with a bow. After explaining it was archery the first thing out of his mouth was "aren't you afraid of lead in the meat"? Like the country western song "here's your sign".
> ...


They may be if they come from China!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of the downsides of advanced medical care is...........................It allows the idiots to live longer and breed more.........


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

bl, do you really have to ask? That whole situation is a joke. Makes me sick hearing about it! uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Savage260 said:


> bl, do you really have to ask? That whole situation is a joke. Makes me sick hearing about it! uke:


I just heard a part of that on the news, that is why I was asking. I still have yet to see why a person with a high school degree making over $50,000 with benefits would strike.

At college there WAS some "Boycott American Crystal Sugar Products" but they fell of the wall into the garage.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I still have not heard how much they were making, but I am sure it was more than they could make in most other jobs, except maybe the oilfield. Turning down a large raise when you are making more money than you should be is pure crazy. It looks like their replacements are doing just fine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They were well off. I know what a few of them made. I wonder how many have left the union? I also wonder how does the union keep these morons on boat?


----------

